# .



## Resistance (3/7/18)

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/7/18)

Resistance said:


> .


Point taken

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (15/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Dot on your forehead?


To be before the dot, or after, that is the answer or the question!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (15/7/18)

:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/7/18)

craigb said:


> :


Don’t you dare look at me like that, I’m not that type of pshyco.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/7/18)

What's your point?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (15/7/18)

At least this thread has a point

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (15/7/18)

-.-- --- ..- / -. . . -.. / - --- / ..- -. -.. . .-. ... - .- -. -.. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / - --- / --. . - / - .... .. ... / -- . ... ... .- --. . .-.-.-

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (15/7/18)

Raindance said:


> -.-- --- ..- / -. . . -.. / - --- / ..- -. -.. . .-. ... - .- -. -.. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / - --- / --. . - / - .... .. ... / -- . ... ... .- --. . .-.-.-


Or find an online translator

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (15/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Don’t you dare look at me like that, I’m not that type of pshyco.


;

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (15/7/18)

craigb said:


> Or find an online translator





That's what I did! Lol

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/18)

Raindance said:


> -.-- --- ..- / -. . . -.. / - --- / ..- -. -.. . .-. ... - .- -. -.. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / - --- / --. . - / - .... .. ... / -- . ... ... .- --. . .-.-.-



I do... needed it when I did my signals course in the Army!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (15/7/18)

Raindance said:


> -.-- --- ..- / -. . . -.. / - --- / ..- -. -.. . .-. ... - .- -. -.. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / - --- / --. . - / - .... .. ... / -- . ... ... .- --. . .-.-.-


^_^


----------



## Resistance (15/7/18)

This was a looking for work thread.Didnt get any response till i did this.
Thanks for the replies thought made my day

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (15/7/18)

.
.
.
.
.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (15/7/18)

Resistance said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


.. ...... ....... .....................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/7/18)

️

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

